# Kisatchie national forest



## big brute (Apr 20, 2009)

Has anybody ever been riding at kisatchie national forest down around pineville la,got a group going this sunday just wondering how strict they are about your tires i've heard you can't have lugs over an inch tall but also heard guys riding on outlaws with no problems


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

I will talk to a buddy of mine tomorrow that lives right around there and ask him. I think they usually ride at Camp Livingston and they ride on Outlaws & such...Not sure on the National Forest though.


----------

